# Building a new shed!



## philddreamer

A week and a half ago, my son and I started building an 8' x 8' shed where I'll be able to recover and refine in a much comfortable and safer atmosphere. I'll be sharing some pic's as I download them ...

I want to express my gratitude to Noxx and our Moderators, as well as to all our fellow members at GRF. 
Thank you all!

Phil D Dreamer 8)


----------



## jonn

That's a beauty Phil, looking forward to more pictures :lol:


----------



## Claudie

I'm not convinced that you are as dedicated to this hobby as the rest of us. Why does your backyard look so nice? Where are the piles of junk? I don't see one bucket, tractor, cement mixer, or piles of scrap iron. How do you do it?


----------



## patnor1011

He do that incognito. James Bond style. No point on giving clues that there may be some value in da house. :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer

> That's a beauty Phil, looking forward to more pictures


Thanks, Jonn, and you betcha!

We got done with the shed 3 days ago; the weather didn't cooperate, so it took a couple of days more than expected. 
Now what's left is all the refining gadgets that need to be build and or installed. I'm using some of the tables from the old shed, as well as the 4' hood that I built two months ago. I'm using some of the material from the old shed to build frames and benches outside.
This all started when I purchased a 10' x 20' portable garage canopy and I wanted to build floor frame. After doing the math, it was better to build a shed!


----------



## AUH-R

Well done! I can't wait to have a more permanent setup like this, it gets a bit tedious having to carry everything outside on a nice day. I look forward to more pictures, as I have enjoyed the journey and progress pictures.

All the best,


----------



## 9kuuby9

A refiners dream comes true!

it is really beautiful; thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures.

Btw; do you have a thread about your particular scrubber? or did you just start making them from scratch?

Cheers!


----------



## philddreamer

> I'm not convinced that you are as dedicated to this hobby as the rest of us. Why does your backyard look so nice? Where are the piles of junk? I don't see one bucket, tractor, cement mixer, or piles of scrap iron. How do you do it?


Here... these pic's are for you! You doubting Thomas! :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I've just kept them all out of the frame. :mrgreen:


----------



## glorycloud

Do you make lunch in the microwave? :lol:


----------



## philddreamer

[quote} He do that incognito. James Bond style. No point on giving clues that there may be some value in da house.[/quote]
That's correct, Pat! :lol: You don't know how many times I've had to go out, pretending to be looking at the stars, and then sneek into the old shed. :mrgreen: I hope I won't have to do it no more!

[/quote]Well done! I can't wait to have a more permanent setup like this, it gets a bit tedious having to carry everything outside on a nice day. I look forward to more pictures, as I have enjoyed the journey and progress pictures.
All the best,[/quote]
Thanks, AUH-R, I hope your dream shed comes true soon! I'll continue posting pic's as work progresses.

Phil


----------



## Claudie

That looks great! Are you going to tie the building down in any way? I am in Iowa and we get several storms a year that would probably blow it over, maybe you don't get winds like that there. Again, that looks like a very nice set up. Well done!


----------



## butcher

Phil your ole shed is beginning to look like my mess (I mean lab).


----------



## philddreamer

> A refiners dream comes true!
> it is really beautiful; thank you for sharing the wonderful pictures.
> Btw; do you have a thread about your particular scrubber? or did you just start making them from scratch?
> 
> Cheers!


Thanks, 9kuuby9!

In regards to the scrubber, its a simple design that has been posted several times by 4metals and others.
I'm just using a 33 inch piece of 4" sewer plastic pipe, filling the inside with wiffle golf balls and 5 quarts of distilled water and sodium hydroxide; then capping both and bubbling the acid vapors thru the causitic solution.

I hope this helps.
Take care!
Phil


----------



## philddreamer

> Do you make lunch in the microwave?


No way, Bro! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
It was used for boiling water when a built the old shed, but not enough power to run it, so I mothball it. :mrgreen: 



> That looks great! Are you going to tie the building down in any way? I am in Iowa and we get several storms a year that would probably blow it over, maybe you don't get winds like that there. Again, that looks like a very nice set up. Well done!


Thanks, Claudie! We usually don't get winds that strong, so... I think I'm okay! I hope! :mrgreen: 



> Phil your ole shed is beginning to look like my mess (I mean lab).


If it wasn't for the insurance guy that's coming over, it would have stayed that way! :mrgreen: My son is my landlord, so he said: you gotta clean the mess some!


----------



## philddreamer

9kuuby9, the set of "scrubbers" I'll be installing follow this principal:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=4776&hilit=scrubber&start=80#p49852

Phil


----------



## 9kuuby9

philddreamer said:


> 9kuuby9, the set of "scrubbers" I'll be installing follow this principal:
> http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=4776&hilit=scrubber&start=80#p49852
> 
> Phil



Thank you for the pictures and the link Phill, It really brings up the necessary motivation to start building one 

In July I'll start building a cylindrical type scrubber ; I'll soon make a thread about it.

Cheers,

Ben


----------



## MysticColby

what do you use to force the air to bubble through that much water? just seems to me to be too tall for something like a vacuum cleaner. and can it move enough air for a fume hood? or just a single beaker?


----------



## philddreamer

> Thank you for the pictures and the link Phill, It really brings up the necessary motivation to start building one
> In July I'll start building a cylindrical type scrubber ; I'll soon make a thread about it.
> Cheers,
> Ben


You're welcome, Ben! I'm looking forward to see some pic's of your project.
Take care!

MysticColby wrote:


> what do you use to force the air to bubble through that much water? just seems to me to be too tall for something like a vacuum cleaner. and can it move enough air for a fume hood? or just a single beaker?


I'll be building something like this design 4metals posted:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=15919&p=160529&hilit=valves#p160380
I'll have a smaller line to scrub the Nox fumes from the reactors; and 6" pipe to blow fumes outside from the hood. Nothing fancy, just better than the one I've been using.  
Take care!


----------



## Smack

Go Phil go!!! Looks good and you'll still have a respectable lawn when your done. Actually in the same type of process myself. I'm moving my fume hood/lab to it's own room in my shop, just got the base cabinets moved in there and measured up for the epoxy resin counter top, just waiting for the call tomorrow with the price.


----------



## Geo

Phil,the whole thing looks great. it looks like something you will enjoy working in. to make it a real man cave though, you will need a vending machine that dispenses only beer and a gold plated toilet.


----------



## philddreamer

Thanks, Smack!
Well, the lawn is my son's workout, no kidding! When he mows his lawn next door, he comes over and does ours. He hasn't spent time lately in the gym, (he's into bodybuilding), so he welcomes the excersice. AND... I don't mind! :mrgreen: 
Feel free to share some pic's of your set-up.

Hey Geo, thanks!
It feels great to walk in, and I'm not even close to finishing the details! 
I'm more into esspresso coffee, so maybe little esspresso machine!  
The gold plated toilet... :roll: I'll have to give that some thought. :lol: 

Mystic, I'll be using a vacuum pump that I use for vacuum filtering; I have a few, so maybe that will work.

Thank you gentlemen!
Phil


----------



## 4metals

This scrubber works fine for scrubbing 15 ounces of karat scrap in a 4 liter vessel that vents entirely through the "scrubber"


----------



## kurt

4metals - are those off the hardware store shelf valves - I ask because we tried using off the self valves in our scrubber system & it eat the ball inside the valve out & ruined the valves - in fact our scrubber is down right now as a result so need to replace the valves (apparently the plastic ball is not PVC)

I notice you are using hot water valves (red handle) we used cold water valves (blue handle) is there a difference in the plastic used to make the hot water valves compaired to the cold water vavles? --- or are those special order chem resistent valves. 

Kurt


----------



## 4metals

The piping is all 1/2" CPVC "copper pipe size" pipe and valves. As CPVC is for hot water the handles are red. Regular off the shelf hardware stuff. Only the 3 valves coming off the top of the flasks see any NOx, the other 3 allow me to add caustic or peroxide from the beaker by shutting valves and opening others to draw in the chemical by vacuum.


----------



## philddreamer

Thank you , gentlemen, for your input! Just in time, since I'll be working on installing the vacuum lines during the weekend.

So, the beaker with the clear liquid is the caustic or peroxide? And when the valve is opened, under vacuum, it adds the liquid to the flask?


----------



## 4metals

> So, the beaker with the clear liquid is the caustic or peroxide? And when the valve is opened, under vacuum, it adds the liquid to the flask?



Yes, unless you have a powerful eductor the valve which will shut the suction from the reaction needs to be off for a few seconds so the draw is strong enough to pull in the chemicals for scrubbing. I know that a 15 ounce reaction takes about 35 ml of 50% liquid caustic in the first and last flask and 25 ml H2O2 in the center flask so I add it before starting the reaction. Until I got the dosage down, I added while the reaction was running, it was easy to see when red fume is passing from one flask to the next so I just opened the feed valve for the flask needing more chemistry and quickly shut the feed from the reaction to get a small dose of chemistry into the flask. Never had to shut it too long and as the reaction is in a sealed vessel there is no fume leakage.


----------



## philddreamer

Thank you, Borther!
Now, I would like to "recover" some of the nitric from the vapors; can I first "scrubb" the vapors thru distilled water, thus recovering some nitric, and then finish running the vapors thru flask 2 and 3 with the caustic so to neutralize the vapors? This has been my plan, but... is it possible to do so?

By the way, the scrubbing "columns" are 4 inch green sewer pipe x 33 inch long and I added 5 quarts of solution, filling the column 3/4 of the way up. I'm planning on using 3 columns.
Phil


----------



## 4metals

I would think making the first column the peroxide would catch nitric and you could use it as make-up water for silver dissolves, you may have some chlorides in there from the nitrosyl chloride that comes off with the NOx from aqua regia but adding a little silver nitrate to the water will drop silver as the chloride and clean up the solution to be used as a nitric water make-up for digesting silver or topping off your silver cell. 

You want to catch any nitric you can before you hit the caustic column so there is no carry over of caustic. You could probably use at least 2 of the columns to catch NOx for re-use. 

You could add a fill port with a shut off valve and a funnel on top of the column to easily add water or peroxide and a drain port on the bottom for acidic water on tap.


----------



## grance

Nice you should come build mine for me. I broke my ankel 2 days ago so I wont be doing much for a while


----------



## Geo

Butcher says that capturing fumes from AR will make AR and not nitric. i bubble the out gassing from AR through water that ive placed difficult pieces in to remove base metals.


----------



## kurt

4metals said:


> The piping is all 1/2" CPVC "copper pipe size" pipe and valves. As CPVC is for hot water the handles are red. Regular off the shelf hardware stuff. Only the 3 valves coming off the top of the flasks see any NOx, the other 3 allow me to add caustic or peroxide from the beaker by shutting valves and opening others to draw in the chemical by vacuum.



Hmmm - interesting - we used this very same type set up for cat leaching with HCL/Cl using all CPVC pipe & fittings (my bad for calling it PVC) our scuber collums are 6" CPVC & we used the same vaccum principal to ad CL (bleach) to our reaction vessel - the only place the system failed was in the valves between the reaction vessel & the scrubber - like I said it ruined the balls in the valves - the body of the valve was not effected

Apperently the balls in the valves we used were not CPVC &/or (?) maybe it was the CL gas that was the effecting reagent that ruined the balls

We have a SS tank that holds 6 - 5 gal buckets (they have to be buckets with "heavy duty" lids or the fittings will brake out) the SS tank is used for a hot water bath to heat the buckets (reaction vessels) to between 120 - 180 degrees

Just trying to figure out why we had valves fail (only between reaction vessels & scrubber) if your not having this problem

Kurt


----------



## 4metals

Actually Butcher is correct and what passes over into the scrubber is aqua regia but it is higher in nitric than hydrochloric but I pass my fume through a condenser before scrubbing and that cuts down on the fume as well making the scrubber more effective.


----------



## philddreamer

Just sharing an update; I've been dismantling the old shed and using the material for building some "decks" and canopies, installing one of the old tables.
I did a deck for the big shed, too where I can place my scrap and keep things a bit better organized. The landlord said he likes that! :mrgreen: Now he wants me to build some for him at his shed... :roll: As I go along, new ideas come to mind, so it will be a bit before I get to the hood and scrubber.

I thank you for your input. I just want to capture some of the acid from the vapors for starting batches of e-scrap, and recycle as much the chemicals before treating the waste.
Hummmm... you know, those 2 corner posts in the old shed can used for extending a canopy... :mrgreen: 
But, I promised my 8 year daughter a tree house! :shock: Oh well.:lol: 

Hey, Grance, sorry about your ankle; OUCH! 

Phil


----------



## butcher

I expect the new tree house will look as nice as the new sheds.


----------



## philddreamer

An update on the project.
I just need to nail a couple of boards on the bottom bench and I have 2 work stations for gravity filtering the buckets of solutions...

Then I'll be ready to start the extractor and vacuum lines and all the inside of the new shed.


----------



## jmdlcar

Hi,

Those are some nice sheds and you do good work. Are they going to be heated for the winter and AC for summer? 

Jack


----------



## philddreamer

Thank you, Jack! 
The white one won't be; its just for storage. The new one will have heat. No AC, though, since its usually cool here, but I do have an small AC that I bought a couple of years ago that can be installed, if need be! :mrgreen: 
Phil


----------



## jmdlcar

Phil,

The tan shed on the side where the bucket are is that your outside work area? That white table top what size is it and is it the same as the white shed one? Is it made out of wood? I have a 8' x 8' shed I could build something like your when I work outside to be safe.

Jack


----------



## philddreamer

> The tan shed on the side where the bucket are is that your outside work area?


Yes,that's one. The other is in the white shed. It will be mainly used for siphoning, gravity filtering, storage of AP and other solutions, also when treating waste.


> That white table top what size is it and is it the same as the white shed one?


20 inches x 54 inches on the tan shed; 24 inches x 66 inches on the white shed.

Phil


----------



## butcher

Nice sheds, I am still waiting to see pictures of that fancy tree house.


----------



## philddreamer

I've been able to start working on the scrubber. I might finish the scrubber tomorrow, though they're predicting rain...
The 2 columns on the left have distilled water and peroxide; the right has distilled water and lye.


----------



## Barren Realms 007

Looks good. Don't forget the rest of your hose clamps. 8)


----------



## philddreamer

Update:
Finished installing the scrubbing unit, and it works great! Even though I can use the scrubber for vacumm filtering, when I don't have a reaction going, I'll be instlling another column just for that purpose. Also, a small muffler would help keep noise down at the end of the pump.

I need to install next the fan onto the 6 inch extractor.

Thanks!
Phil

Mod's, thanks for deleting the spamm!


----------



## butcher

Philddreamer, I do not see the purple stains all over everything. :lol:


----------



## Palladium

I love old threads !


----------



## fishstick

Sweet shed man. Not sure you're a carpenter by trade but for 3 days work you did an excellent job.


----------



## kurtak

Palladium said:


> I love old threads !



In deed - this was/is one of those oldies but goodies that makes this forum so good

Kurt


----------



## modtheworld44

kurtak said:


> Palladium said:
> 
> 
> 
> I love old threads !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In deed - this was/is one of those oldies but goodies that makes this forum so good
> 
> Kurt
Click to expand...


I concur with both of yall.



modtheworld44


----------



## IdahoMole

Phil,
I would like to know how your scrubber has been working for you. Specifically, is there any noticeable odor in the vicinity while it is in operation? If so, do you believe that running the exhaust from the pump through a chamber filed with activated carbon would help keep the smell down? I ask because I will be starting to build a shed for all my refining activities and experiments behind my current business. It is a fairly quiet area but there is some occasional foot traffic and I don't want to draw any unwanted attention. 8) 
Also, the scrubbers are filled with h2o2 (×2) and one with lye. Will you tell us what concentrations you are using and how often the solutions require maintenance and/or replacement?
Thank you


----------



## philddreamer

ooooops! sorry I missed this one...
4metals wrote:


> The one benefit of using the glass erlenmeyer flasks, other than the fact that they were free, is I am able to see when the red fume is passing off the top into the next vessel. Then I just add either more peroxide or more caustic.
> 
> I found that the full 4 liter volume of each flask worked well with each of the first 2 flasks having 100 ml of 35% hydrogen peroxide and 3900 ml of distilled water. And the last flask has 1 liter of 50% liquid caustic and 3 liters of water. This scrubs an entire karat scrap reaction of 50 ounces without further additions. I re-use the dilute nitric from the first 2 vessels as make-up water for nitric digestions and the liquid from the last vessel I use to neutralize acid waste.
> 
> For quite a while I was buying 1 to 1 1/2 kilos a week of scrap gold and melting it and processing lots up to 50 ounces in size in a 12 liter flask. This small setup worked well and I never experienced NOx fumes in my lab or outside near the vent from the scrubber. I had a small setup and rarely ran more than 1 reaction a week and generated no more than 10 liters of waste a week, which was small enough to treat properly and evaporate the waste water.
> Top


Building a chemical fume hood with a plain steel blower

Better late than never!!! :mrgreen:
phil


----------



## goldrecyclersuk

4metals said:


> This scrubber works fine for scrubbing 15 ounces of karat scrap in a 4 liter vessel that vents entirely through the "scrubber"
> IMG_0521.jpg



hi this is a very interesting set up, how does it connect to the rest of the air extraction system. kindest regards


----------



## philddreamer

Let's start with the pic of the reaction flask... an upside down funnel is connected to a plastic hose, that in turn, is connected to a pipe line... that pipe line goes out the hood, and then turns and goes outside the wall and exits the shed... and it can be seen outside, just above the columns. The pipe then runs down and connects to the first column... vapors run thru the 3 columns and return inside the shed, (already neutralized), running thru the vacuum pump and exiting back out into ambient air!

In essence, this columns set-up is a "simple" one, again, following 4metals design.

Now, as to the air inside the shed... a use a 6" PVC pipe line coming off the top of the hood and connected to a 6" extraction fan than exits thru the wall, above the window of the shed. This keeps fresh air coming INTO the shed, and blowing OUT any traces of vapors from inside the shed.



I hope this helps...
Phil


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> Let's start with the pic of the reaction flask... an upside down funnel is connected to a plastic hose, that in turn, is connected to a pipe line... that pipe line goes out the hood, and then turns and goes outside the wall and exits the shed... and it can be seen outside, just above the columns. The pipe then runs down and connects to the first column... vapors run thru the 3 columns and return inside the shed, (already neutralized), running thru the vacuum pump and exiting back out into ambient air!
> IMG_1640.JPGIn essence, this columns set-up is a "simple" one, again, following 4metals design.
> 
> Now, as to the air inside the shed... a use a 6" PVC pipe line coming off the top of the hood and connected to a 6" extraction fan than exits thru the wall, above the window of the shed. This keeps fresh air coming INTO the shed, and blowing OUT any traces of vapors from inside the shed.
> IMG_2811.JPG
> 
> I hope this helps...
> Phil


Thats awesome. now i am re reading both posts and will start constructing fume hood first. Thanks alot


----------



## glorycloud

Nice shirt. I overspend my "allowance" every month there. :lol:


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> Let's start with the pic of the reaction flask... an upside down funnel is connected to a plastic hose, that in turn, is connected to a pipe line... that pipe line goes out the hood, and then turns and goes outside the wall and exits the shed... and it can be seen outside, just above the columns. The pipe then runs down and connects to the first column... vapors run thru the 3 columns and return inside the shed, (already neutralized), running thru the vacuum pump and exiting back out into ambient air!
> IMG_1640.JPGIn essence, this columns set-up is a "simple" one, again, following 4metals design.
> 
> Now, as to the air inside the shed... a use a 6" PVC pipe line coming off the top of the hood and connected to a 6" extraction fan than exits thru the wall, above the window of the shed. This keeps fresh air coming INTO the shed, and blowing OUT any traces of vapors from inside the shed.
> IMG_2811.JPG
> 
> I hope this helps...
> Phil


What size of inlet and out fitting you use in each tower? 
i make 46*36*30 size hood. If i want use one blower to pass fumes through scrubbers (3 towers) which rpm blower will work fine ?


----------



## philddreamer

> Nice shirt. I overspend my "allowance" every month there. :lol:



You, too!? :shock: 
:mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer

ashir wrote:


> What size of inlet and out fitting you use in each tower?
> i make 46*36*30 size hood. If i want use one blower to pass fumes through scrubbers (3 towers) which rpm blower will work fine ?


The grey pipe line, seen inside the hood, is 1 inch SCH-40 pipe. 
After that line is outside, I reduced to 1/2 inch SCH-40 PVC which connects to the column... all the lines and fittings to and from the columns are 1/2 inch SCH-40 PVC pipe. These connect to the compressor...

I don't know how well a blower fan would work on this type of set-up... :?:


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> ashir wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> What size of inlet and out fitting you use in each tower?
> i make 46*36*30 size hood. If i want use one blower to pass fumes through scrubbers (3 towers) which rpm blower will work fine ?
> 
> 
> 
> The grey pipe line, seen inside the hood, is 1 inch SCH-40 pipe.
> After that line is outside, I reduced to 1/2 inch SCH-40 PVC which connects to the column... all the lines and fittings to and from the columns are 1/2 inch SCH-40 PVC pipe. These connect to the compressor...
> 
> I don't know how well a blower fan would work on this type of set-up... :?:
Click to expand...


Thanks alot. 
Fumes from compresser go back to hood. 
Have seeen 6 " blow pipe behind you but whats 6" fan?


----------



## philddreamer

The neutralized fumes from the compressor exit out thru small hole on the wall, (as shown in the compressor pic), the fumes are not released back into the hood, nor the shed. 

I cut a 5" hole on top of the hood, and placed a line, as shown in this pic: 



I bought the blower on e-bay. I'll try to find the seller...

P.S.
here is a pic of the 6" exhaust fan:


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> The neutralized fumes from the compressor exit out thru small hole on the wall, (as shown in the compressor pic), the fumes are not released back into the hood, nor the shed.
> 
> I cut a 5" hole on top of the hood, and placed a line, as shown in this pic:
> 20201109_135249.jpg
> 
> I bought the blower on e-bay. I'll try to find the seller...
> 
> P.S.
> here is a pic of the 6" exhaust fan:



Thanks for help. What sized hood you are using. Where you arrange the lights inside hood. (Many ideas but want copy as you did) wish to see hood's top from inside 
Measurment of top bends of hood.

Sory for too much questions


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> The neutralized fumes from the compressor exit out thru small hole on the wall, (as shown in the compressor pic), the fumes are not released back into the hood, nor the shed.
> 
> I cut a 5" hole on top of the hood, and placed a line, as shown in this pic:
> 20201109_135249.jpg
> 
> I bought the blower on e-bay. I'll try to find the seller...
> 
> P.S.
> here is a pic of the 6" exhaust fan:


Hi phil have you find ebay seller for exast fan? 
which vaccume pump you use ?any info so i can find locally here is what avail in market


----------



## philddreamer

> What sized hood you are using. Where you arrange the lights inside hood. (Many ideas but want copy as you did) wish to see hood's top from inside
> Measurment of top bends of hood.



The hood is simply made of 3/4 in. plywood, coated with epoxy paint. It is 24" high x 24" deep x 48" long.
A 5" hole cut on top were the extractor pipe is placed on top. The light plugs into the wall... is a simple 15watt light fixture that starts when there is not enough ambient light.


----------



## philddreamer

In reference to a fan seller on e-bay, you may start searching here: 
https://www.ebay.com/itm/VIVOSUN-6-Inch-440-CFM-Inline-Duct-Ventilation-Fan-with-Variable-Speed-Controlle/193530570675?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200520130048%26meid%3Ddae239f06f784c3c9361755b343223dc%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dco%26sd%3D313257593900%26itm%3D193530570675%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DSimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithDarwoV3BBEV2b%26brand%3DVIVOSUN&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851

Tomorrow I'll look into the type of compressor I use.


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> In reference to a fan seller on e-bay, you may start searching here:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VIVOSUN-6-Inch-440-CFM-Inline-Duct-Ventilation-Fan-with-Variable-Speed-Controlle/193530570675?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200520130048%26meid%3Ddae239f06f784c3c9361755b343223dc%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dco%26sd%3D313257593900%26itm%3D193530570675%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DSimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithDarwoV3BBEV2b%26brand%3DVIVOSUN&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> Tomorrow I'll look into the type of compressor I use.



Thanks alot. I can not find ebay product to ship in pakistan. Instead i find his


Plastic fan with plastic body 1800 rpm 1/2 Hp. 
Can i add baffle in side hood? 
vaccume pumps are avail on base of Hp . I am waiting you guidence on vaccume,all other things are ready to start . Thanks again


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> In reference to a fan seller on e-bay, you may start searching here:
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/VIVOSUN-6-Inch-440-CFM-Inline-Duct-Ventilation-Fan-with-Variable-Speed-Controlle/193530570675?_trkparms=aid%3D1110006%26algo%3DHOMESPLICE.SIM%26ao%3D1%26asc%3D20200520130048%26meid%3Ddae239f06f784c3c9361755b343223dc%26pid%3D100005%26rk%3D1%26rkt%3D12%26mehot%3Dco%26sd%3D313257593900%26itm%3D193530570675%26pmt%3D1%26noa%3D0%26pg%3D2047675%26algv%3DSimplAMLv5PairwiseWebWithDarwoV3BBEV2b%26brand%3DVIVOSUN&_trksid=p2047675.c100005.m1851
> 
> Tomorrow I'll look into the type of compressor I use.


Hi phil.waiting for your reply about vaccume pump.thnks


----------



## philddreamer

ashir, you may use a baffle if you desire... I don't have one. 
That plastic fan is fine! Acid won't attack it so readily...





This compressor is mfg. by THOMAS PUMPS & COMPRESSORS


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> ashir, you may use a baffle if you desire... I don't have one.
> That plastic fan is fine! Acid won't attack it so readily...
> 
> 20201127_152020 (3).jpg
> 
> 
> This compressor is mfg. by THOMAS PUMPS & COMPRESSORS



Thanks alot phil. 
I was buying pump and seen all 1/2 Hp pumps have diffrent cfm. While local supplier is unfamilar with cfm. Can you guide which cfm of your pump is?


----------



## philddreamer

I can't find the cfm on this particular compressor...
If I was you, I would buy the 1/2hp compressor with the highest cfm rating. 
(The one in your pic is a 2Cubic Feet per Minute)

https://iscsales.com/blog/cfm-measure-cubic-feet-per-minute/

Take care!
phil


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> I can't find the cfm on this particular compressor...
> If I was you, I would buy the 1/2hp compressor with the highest cfm rating.
> (The one in your pic is a 2Cubic Feet per Minute)
> 
> https://iscsales.com/blog/cfm-measure-cubic-feet-per-minute/
> 
> Take care!
> phil


Thanks phil.out ofthat i find a detailed topic about your pump series 2660C ....


thanks for info .


----------



## Shark

I have been using a vacuum pump like you posted above for two years as way to vacuum filter various materials. I picked up another one recently in a yard sale for $20 U.S. I like it a bit better but it is (only slightly) less powerful than my old one. It is a medical grade aspirator pump as well, so you may find a used one if you have access to used medical equipment.

Vacuum Aspirator


----------



## ashir

Shark said:


> I have been using a vacuum pump like you posted above for two years as way to vacuum filter various materials. I picked up another one recently in a yard sale for $20 U.S. I like it a bit better but it is (only slightly) less powerful than my old one. It is a medical grade aspirator pump as well, so you may find a used one if you have access to used medical equipment.
> 
> Vacuum Aspirator


shark....It looks nice one
What are the details?
phil guided well and if i got some more details from you, assurely i will able to find a very suitable pump for my setup. Though here is hard to find a specific thing.
Thanks for the pic


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> I can't find the cfm on this particular compressor...
> If I was you, I would buy the 1/2hp compressor with the highest cfm rating.
> (The one in your pic is a 2Cubic Feet per Minute)
> 
> https://iscsales.com/blog/cfm-measure-cubic-feet-per-minute/
> 
> Take care!
> phil


Hey phil. Kurtak mentioned your pump at 2.5cfm. Have a look. The whoLe thread was awesome 
https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?t=23106


----------



## Shark

Not much I can help with on the details besides these pictures. It will pull a vacuum at 22 (by the out side numbers on the gauge) and hold it there. It runs quieter than the one you posted as well. It has a 1200CC vacuum bottle with a cut off float in the small secondary bottle so fluids aren't pulled into the pump.


----------



## ashir

Shark said:


> Not much I can help with on the details besides these pictures. It will pull a vacuum at 22 (by the out side numbers on the gauge) and hold it there. It runs quieter than the one you posted as well. It has a 1200CC vacuum bottle with a cut off float in the small secondary bottle so fluids aren't pulled into the pump.
> 
> 20201201_001431.jpg
> 
> 20201201_001404.jpg
> 
> 20201201_001331.jpg


Thanks shark. These informations are enough to find such a pump.
I already ordered a vaccume pump according to phil. Setup. Now i will find a pump on basis orf your infio as a backup. Thanks alooot


----------



## Shark

The pump Phil uses is great and will last along time with a bit of care. I picked this one because it was cheap and was already (almost) setup with container to neutralize acid fumes (using the 1200CC jar). It is still primarily a back up, but I think it will eventually become a primary for vacuum filter a flask or two at a time when running gold filled.

It is good to see that your still working at refining, so many come and stay a little while and are gone again. hope it works out well for you.


----------



## philddreamer

That compressor is the first of 3 or 4 I bought from etack some 6 years ago, if memory servers my well. :? 
The others are in the garage waiting for their turn!


----------



## ashir

philddreamer said:


> That compressor is the first of 3 or 4 I bought from etack some 6 years ago, if memory servers my well. :?
> The others are in the garage waiting for their turn!


Oh man. 3 and 4!!!! Its motivational actually!


----------



## ashir

:wink:


Shark said:


> The pump Phil uses is great and will last along time with a bit of care. I picked this one because it was cheap and was already (almost) setup with container to neutralize acid fumes (using the 1200CC jar). It is still primarily a back up, but I think it will eventually become a primary for vacuum filter a flask or two at a time when running gold filled.
> 
> It is good to see that your still working at refining, so many come and stay a little while and are gone again. hope it works out well for you.


thanks shark. In my local market acid resistance pump have a small container attached. Maximum machines are from china. So its hard to get same as it is or as phil's pump but i can get some and check them. Your knowledge will be more helpfull. 

And thanks for compliments. I did start from waste , did mistakes, ask and learn, now i am finishing my refinery and working with ores.one ore with alot testings. Contract with owner and nearly ready to start.every one especially Deano and lino helped alot on every aspect. It was a nice journey and everything thAt i learned was from this forum. Failures are not to stop you! i will post my setup as my flotation cells and furnance reach. I am looking for large scale seiving ideas posted here 
https://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=39&t=29389
Wantyour words also there.
Thanks again


----------



## ashir

So here is what i start

Base for hood.

And here the cabin

Its 46 inch long 48inches high and 25inches deep
5 inch exaust pipe . One inch hole from side for scrubber setup.

I add baffle inside with plastic glass 1 inch faar fom hood walls. The problem was to hang the glass so i use wood pieces . 


Tomorrow i will construct sash for hood and scrubber as copy of phil setup.
Anyideas for sash or door for hood?


----------



## ashir

Scrubber is ready have only an issue with refilling setup. I like 4metal idea that he share on phil post to refill the columns. But i am having issue to find caps so that they can be closed.


----------



## DarkonRhoe

With some modifications, would this work as a nox scrubber?


----------

